# Blu-ray anime



## Megane (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm starting an anime collection in blu-ray,

I already bought Evangelion 1.11 and Casshern sins,

Which one should I pick next ?


----------



## pitman (Sep 6, 2010)

If you picked 1.11 why not get 2.22 too ?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 6, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> If you picked 1.11 why not get 2.22 too ?


2.22 isnt out here

its coming out next year


----------



## Emobagels (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, not really anime, but the Death Note Live Action movies (without L change the world) are coming out soon in a dvd pack on blu-ray...


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 12, 2010)

^^^
Death Note!


----------



## Megane (Sep 12, 2010)

Emobagels said:
			
		

> Well, not really anime, but the Death Note Live Action movies (without L change the world) are coming out soon in a dvd pack on blu-ray...



I really enjoyed the death note serie and if it was on blu-ray I would buy it immediately.

When it comes to the live action I'm not so sure, I just think japanese actor are really bad.(my opinion)

Thanks for the suggestion,  

anything else ?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 12, 2010)

... Ghost in the shell?


----------



## Megane (Sep 12, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ... Ghost in the shell?


http://www.amazon.ca/Ghost-Shell-Blu-ray-A...5291&sr=8-1

This one?

Is it good? I dont know the serie.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 12, 2010)

That's the movie.

There's two main series (Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex and Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd GIG) that are 26 episodes each.

Check the wikipedia articles if you want, but it's about a futuristic "police" force in japan that deals with both cyber-crime, and IRL crime.  They tend to get mixed up with (and find) some weird shit sometimes, and at other times just fulfill their duties.  For example in the first series, each episode's title says whether it's a stand-alone episode, or a complex episode.  A stand-alone episode isn't one directly furthers the main plot, while a complex episode does.  Same sort of thing with the second series, individual episodes aren't centered on the overall story, but dividual episodes are (or was that dual?)

I don't really want to give specific details, as I really feel it's a series you should watch for yourself, but it's generally regarded as one of the best anime series (or at least high up in the list).  The animation's nice and they use CGI for many machines and such, so I can imagine the blu-ray quality will be great (so a friend with it tells me).

It does have political talk, but it's not nearly as dominant as it was in the manga series.  There's plenty of action in the anime series.

Also tits.


----------



## Finishoff (Sep 12, 2010)

There's a list of anime blu-ray that are avaliable right now. 
http://forum.blu-ray.com/blu-ray-movies-no...a-releases.html

Nothing appealing imo, you might find something though.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 12, 2010)

.


----------



## naglaro00 (Sep 12, 2010)

Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam
Gundam 00 too I think
Summer Wars is good


----------



## Daizu (Sep 12, 2010)

Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, Death Note, maybe Code Geass if the subs don't look like poo. I watched Casshern Sins on BluRay and it was awesome, one of my favorites. I think you'll enjoy it.

Really, I'd say any series that you really enjoy. Get them before the prices sky rocket. =x


----------

